# SAQA Application



## santosh.thatte (Jul 8, 2016)

Dear Friends

I have submitted the educational document for SAQA and currently the status of the application is SEEKING VERIFICATION. Can anyone reply what is the success rate of application getting through and getting SAQA letter.
waiting for the feedback at the earliest.

With Best Regards,
Santosh Thatte


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

santosh.thatte said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have submitted the educational document for SAQA and currently the status of the application is SEEKING VERIFICATION. Can anyone reply what is the success rate of application getting through and getting SAQA letter.
> waiting for the feedback at the earliest.
> ...



My SAQA application was delayed because I couldn't provide transcripts. I had to get the institution in the UK where I'd studied to provide a letter of verification plus send a follow up email to SAQA. 

Once this was done, I received the certificate within 3 weeks.


----------

